

Sign Up at Irs.gov Before Crooks Do It for You - bokchoi
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2015/03/sign-up-at-irs-gov-before-crooks-do-it-for-you/

======
hobarrera
The fact that you have to just "sign up" on the website and manage this sort
of delicate financial information is probably the worst they could have done.

I complain that my government gives me a piece of paper with the password
(after they checking biometrics and lots of paperwork), but I now see that
we're decades ahead of the IRS.

